# Den. tanii



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2012)

From what I've read, Den. tanii is a smaller variety of Den. bracteosum. Very new purchase, from H&R Orchids at our last society meeting.


----------



## Hera (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been lusting for one of these. Your looks very nice.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 22, 2012)

Cool! The flowers almost look like crocus!


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow those flowers are low down on the stem, it almost looks like they haev fallen off already :rollhappy: It is a very beautiful Den.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2012)

I think that mine would have flowered like this if it were alive 

Very very nice!!!


----------



## emydura (Sep 22, 2012)

That is real pretty and different.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2012)

very interesting and unusual (and very well photographed, as usual)


----------



## eaborne (Sep 22, 2012)

Very neat!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap: That's nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow! Very nice looking plant.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 23, 2012)

Very interesting way of blooming !!!! Jean


----------



## Stone (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow I gotta get one!!


----------



## fbrem (Sep 25, 2012)

Superb, I'm right there with many others, this one is now high on my want list


----------

